# Headed down to GA to pick up my Lang.



## waterboy12 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm starting this thread today b/c honestly the forum will be the last thing on my mind when I leave out at 3AM. I've got a 12hr 700 mile ride ahead of me. Hoping to get back around 5-6pm, we'll see how it all works out. 

I'll update the thread with pics as I go along! 
Happy smokin! ~ josh.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 19, 2013)

Got the 1-Ton Duramax all cleaned up and full of diesel fuel. She's ready to go. 













image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 19, 2013


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome, can't wait to see the pics. Feel free to get some pics of the Lang facility while you are there.


----------



## buttburner (Dec 19, 2013)

hey there is a Brethern going down there too.

Same kind of truck too!!

;)


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 19, 2013)

ButtBurner said:


> hey there is a Brethern going down there too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you here bretheren! Just thought I would keep everybody updated!


----------



## txsean (Dec 19, 2013)

glocksrock said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see the pics. Feel free to get some pics of the Lang facility while you are there.


+1 pics pics pics! Safe travels. Looking forward to hearing what you think about the place, and the pit!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 19, 2013)

Dang, wish you were going a couple weeks later, I'll be down near there! Have a safe trip.


----------



## chipotleq (Dec 19, 2013)

Have a safe trip. I will be doing the same in about a year from now when I order a 60 or 84. But I will be driving from california. What Enjoy the trip and your smoker!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Heading out. 3am. Right on schedule.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

So you should have that bad boy hitched up and be on your way back by now!!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Made it home safely. 730 miles. 11.5 hours of seat time. Couple pics for now. More to come tomorrow. 













image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 20, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

Glad you're back safe. Which size did you get?


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Glad you're back safe. Which size did you get?



36 Deluxe.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 21, 2013)

image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 21, 2013






Home safely












image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## chipotleq (Dec 21, 2013)

congrats, now the fun begins. Happy smokin'!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats man. That is a sweet lookin smoker. So, whatcha gonna name her?

My question, you gonna set her up at work and do a smoke for 'em this week before taking her home? Share those happy smiles and just show her off a little?


----------



## hopmeister (Dec 22, 2013)

That's one sweet piece of craftsmanship! Happy for Ya! Thanks for the Pics!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Congrats man. That is a sweet lookin smoker. So, whatcha gonna name her?
> 
> My question, you gonna set her up at work and do a smoke for 'em this week before taking her home? Share those happy smiles and just show her off a little?



Not sure about the name yet...and that's actually at my house in my shop. But they guys at work certainly be reaping the benefits of my new Lang! 

I'm thinking Agnus?  Lol


----------



## chipotleq (Dec 27, 2013)

What is that peace of black pipe that is attached to the bottom by the casters? I've seen that before on other 36 in smokers. My 36 hybrid does not have it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 27, 2013)

chipotleQ said:


> What is that peace of black pipe that is attached to the bottom by the casters? I've seen that before on other 36 in smokers. My 36 hybrid does not have it.


it is a counterweight.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm starting this thread today b/c honestly the forum will be the last thing on my mind when I leave out at 3AM. I've got a 12hr 700 mile ride ahead of me. Hoping to get back around 5-6pm, we'll see how it all works out. 

I'll update the thread with pics as I go along! 
Happy smokin! ~ josh.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 19, 2013)

Got the 1-Ton Duramax all cleaned up and full of diesel fuel. She's ready to go. 













image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 19, 2013


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome, can't wait to see the pics. Feel free to get some pics of the Lang facility while you are there.


----------



## buttburner (Dec 19, 2013)

hey there is a Brethern going down there too.

Same kind of truck too!!

;)


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 19, 2013)

ButtBurner said:


> hey there is a Brethern going down there too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you here bretheren! Just thought I would keep everybody updated!


----------



## txsean (Dec 19, 2013)

glocksrock said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see the pics. Feel free to get some pics of the Lang facility while you are there.


+1 pics pics pics! Safe travels. Looking forward to hearing what you think about the place, and the pit!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 19, 2013)

Dang, wish you were going a couple weeks later, I'll be down near there! Have a safe trip.


----------



## chipotleq (Dec 19, 2013)

Have a safe trip. I will be doing the same in about a year from now when I order a 60 or 84. But I will be driving from california. What Enjoy the trip and your smoker!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Heading out. 3am. Right on schedule.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

So you should have that bad boy hitched up and be on your way back by now!!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Made it home safely. 730 miles. 11.5 hours of seat time. Couple pics for now. More to come tomorrow. 













image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 20, 2013


















image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 20, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

Glad you're back safe. Which size did you get?


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Glad you're back safe. Which size did you get?



36 Deluxe.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 21, 2013)

image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 21, 2013






Home safely












image.jpg



__ waterboy12
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## chipotleq (Dec 21, 2013)

congrats, now the fun begins. Happy smokin'!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats man. That is a sweet lookin smoker. So, whatcha gonna name her?

My question, you gonna set her up at work and do a smoke for 'em this week before taking her home? Share those happy smiles and just show her off a little?


----------



## hopmeister (Dec 22, 2013)

That's one sweet piece of craftsmanship! Happy for Ya! Thanks for the Pics!


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Congrats man. That is a sweet lookin smoker. So, whatcha gonna name her?
> 
> My question, you gonna set her up at work and do a smoke for 'em this week before taking her home? Share those happy smiles and just show her off a little?



Not sure about the name yet...and that's actually at my house in my shop. But they guys at work certainly be reaping the benefits of my new Lang! 

I'm thinking Agnus?  Lol


----------



## chipotleq (Dec 27, 2013)

What is that peace of black pipe that is attached to the bottom by the casters? I've seen that before on other 36 in smokers. My 36 hybrid does not have it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 27, 2013)

chipotleQ said:


> What is that peace of black pipe that is attached to the bottom by the casters? I've seen that before on other 36 in smokers. My 36 hybrid does not have it.


it is a counterweight.


----------

